# ASUS P5GDC- Deluxe Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit Ethernet Controller problem



## Ogata (Nov 6, 2004)

Ok after several weeks of this on the internet i have been stumped as to why i get overflowed when i free all my internet ports for a certain program like bittorrent and when i d/l the sending and receiving packets and bandwidth gets increased ten fold and i end up disconnecting from the internet. Is there a solution to changing the speed of the onboard lan controller w/o having me to buy a older network card?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

please read the forum rules
we cannot help with p2p problems
closing thread


----------

